# [SOLVED] Command and Conquer 3 Error



## Jo.dell (May 12, 2009)

Error Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi 
I recently bought a new computer which has a ATI Radeon HD 4350 graphics card in it. I then bought Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium wars. The program installed fine but then a error message poped up saying. "please ensure that direct x 9.0c is installed. That your video card is the right spec to run the game. and that hardware accelaration has not been disabled". I sould mention at this point that the computer runs on 64-bit Vista. So i checked my video card and ensured that direct x was installed it was. So i put it down to the hardware accellration problem. However when i attempted to change the setting, under the toubleshooting tab of the normal apperence and personalize and apperance menu, the box was grey out and underneth it said "your current display diver does not allow changes to be made to hardware acelration settings". I then found out that with a ATI card you have to go though the 'Catalyst control centre'. However i tralled though this for about two hours and found nothing to do with hardware acceliration. Please could somone help me sort this problem as it is growing a ever annoyance that my computer is high spec enough to play the game but the graphics card does not want to run. 
Thank you in advance
Jo.dell


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

hello and welcome to TSF

first of all, please ensure that you have installed the latest directx 9, even Vista needs Dx9 to be installed.
lowering the hardware acceleration of the video card won't help, on the contrary, you won't be able to play games, if its' grayed out it means, you can't disable it, so it's enabled.
also install the latest patch for the game and the download the latest ATI drivers


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

Actually I believe you can run DX10 or 10.1 so go to Microsoft's website and find it there.

Also, try running the game as administrator.


----------



## Jo.dell (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

I've tried installing direct x 10 and it went though fine, but i'm not sure where to find the ATI drivers?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

This is a very common problem with Vista and a DX10 card. All you need to do is update the game to the latest version and make sure your running as an Administrator via the games desktop shortcut (In the Compatibility TAB).

To get the latest patch go here.
http://files.filefront.com/CC+3+Tiberium+Wars+v109+Patch+English/;8879777;/fileinfo.html


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

Directx 10 comes with Vista is not something you can install

You can install the latest Directx 9 which is what most games still use anyways.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

ATI Driver 4350
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32
You'll want the second download link (Display driver only)


----------



## Jo.dell (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

Hi again, thanks to all of you i finally got the game to work. THANK YOU ALL so much for your help, this has been a great first experence of TSF.
Thanks again,
Jo.dell


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

Glad to hear that it worked for you, please mark this thread as solved under "Thread Tools"
enjoy the game


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

I would like to know what exactly fixed the issue if you can remember please?

You might be able to help us help others!


----------



## Jo.dell (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 Error*

It was running it as an admin and downloading the patch


----------

